# Samsung USB Device MALFUNCTION



## sur0005 (Aug 16, 2014)

When I plug my samsung usb device into my computer which is connected to my galaxy s3, it displays an error message "the last USB device you connected to this computer malfunctioned, and windows does not recognize it. Try reconnecting the device. If windows still does not recognize it, your device may not be working properly." I have tried connecting with another USB cable and also tried connecting it to another computer but the same message pops up. Another thing i tried was uninstalling the driver then restarting the computer which didnt work.:sad:

ANY SUGGESTIONS???


----------



## sur0005 (Aug 16, 2014)

Problem has been solved  the phone was restarted and the computer reinstalled the device driver settings for the phone and it works now


----------

